# Escabeche!



## myownidaho (Sep 4, 2017)

Good chili harvest today.













IMG_3107.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Sep 4, 2017






That means jalapeño escabeche. This is my third batch this season. 

Chilis, carrots, onions and garlic fry for a bit in olive oil.













IMG_3113.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Sep 4, 2017






Herbs, salt and a little sugar are added with cider vinegar and boiled for ten minutes. Then the mixture is packed in jars and into the water bath.













IMG_3114.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Sep 4, 2017


















IMG_3117.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Sep 4, 2017






My favorite use for these is to slice them in half, add a touch of cream cheese and a shrimp. Wrap with a half slice of thin cut bacon and into a hot oven until the bacon is cooked.


----------

